# Replacement 722K With MT2 OTA Module



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I received a text from my wife inforaming me that Brown Santa (UPS) dropped something off at our farm this afternoon. I suspect it is a replacement 722k to replace mine that has developed a severe case of amnesia! Anyway, help me brainstorn and plan for the swap out. So far I have come up with:

-Remove MT2 and install in "new" 722k

-Check remote control addresses

-Move recordings on internal hard drive to external hard drive

What else should I be thinking of? Are there any tips from others that have done this recently that they want to pass along?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> I received a text from my wife inforaming me that Brown Santa (UPS) dropped something off at our farm this afternoon. I suspect it is a replacement 722k to replace mine that has developed a severe case of amnesia! Anyway, help me brainstorn and plan for the swap out. So far I have come up with:
> 
> -Remove MT2 and install in "new" 722k
> 
> ...


Go into System Wizard "0" backup your timers to your remote control,transfer them to your other 722k.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't forget to remove the TV 2 remote antenna to use on your replacement receiver. When you address the remotes to the replacement receiver, the software will give the remote an address so you don't need to use the same addresses assigned from the old receiver.

Once you reconnect all the cables to the replacement receiver, the setup wizard will walk you through the whole process. Make sure you put the cables in the exact spot from the old receiver to the replacement. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



Jim148 said:


> I received a text from my wife inforaming me that Brown Santa (UPS) dropped something off at our farm this afternoon. I suspect it is a replacement 722k to replace mine that has developed a severe case of amnesia! Anyway, help me brainstorn and plan for the swap out. So far I have come up with:
> 
> -Remove MT2 and install in "new" 722k
> 
> ...


----------

